
Ask HN: How do you read books like 'Clean Architecture' or 'Clean Code'? - neuroticfish
 I have poor memory retention so unless I&#x27;m working through exercises in a book it&#x27;s difficult for me to commit to memory good practices. How do you read books like Clean Architecture and apply those practices in your daily life? Are there just a few major points that are hammered home a bunch of times making it easier to remember, or do you find yourself referencing the books often? Or do you just have an excellent memory and recall information as it becomes relevant in your development?
======
kleer001
Do you take notes as you read? Not necessarily during the action of reading,
but after each chapter or each new idea. Then there's the Anki cards. Like, is
your learning active?

~~~
neuroticfish
Sometimes I'll highlight things but I'm a terrible note taker I think. Do you
know of any good resources for taking notes while reading?

~~~
kleer001
It's a pretty climaxed ecosystem of strategies and a well lubricated rabbit
hole. There's no one size fits all so you'll need to do a little research and
run a few trials on your self until you find a good fit.

